# Anyone ever keep Rabbits before?



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

How hard is it to take care of them?

Is there a list of stuff I need? I should get grass for them to play on?


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

you plan on keeping him inside or outside? i've used a pen about 4 foot long by 2 foot wide. the rear should be a box (like a doghouse) in case he gets scared and wants to hide) the pen should be on stilts, surrounded by chicken wire (all its waste fall out the pen, less cleanup), put hay in the pen with it. thats for outside, if you want one for inside, i've seen people use a common pet carrier to keep them in when they are not around.


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

What kind of pen are you talking about? Pens are enclosed, so why would you need the chicken wire? It'll be inside and outside.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

MikeWinLDS said:


> Pens are enclosed, so why would you need the chicken wire?


I guess the post from yesteday is gone, so in case you didn't see it, I'll redo it.

The pens are constructed of chicken wire. Here is one example.


----------



## tfishlvr (Aug 17, 2004)

I raised many breeds of rabbits for over 7 years, and know alot. First, rabbits should not eat alot of grass, because it can become compacted in their stomachs and may need a punch. Rabbits need to have things to chew on to wear down their teeth, or they will chew on everything. Do not give rabbits regular wooden chunks, as they have not been treated to prevent splinters. A very good thing to get for them is alfalfa cubes. Also, most rabbits would appreciate a salt and mineral lick. A wire pen would be fine, but the bottom cannot be chicken wire. The holes are too small, and a rabbit can break a leg or rip off a toenail unless the wire has small holes. I forgot what grade I use, but make the holes small. Their poo is small enough to slip through the holes. Their poo should also never cling together. if the poo is anything but firm moist balls, it is sick. next, if you are keeping the rabbit outside some of the time to potty, all rabbits can be litterbox trained. If you want them to poo outside, let thei be a hook under the cage to hold a dropping pan, dont let it fall on the ground. rabbit manure is not hot, and can be applied directly to plants and gardens with no fear of burninng the roots. Think of rabbits like cats. There is almost no difference. Almost all cat products ( meds, clippers, collars, milk, etc.) can be used for rabbits. Also, make sure you have a jar of quick stop if you cut the vain in a rabbits toenail. i assume you know how to do that. if you don't, look it up. If you have children, i highly recomend not buying a netherland dwarf. They are very mean. If you arent sure what kind of rabbit it is, they have very short ears for rabbits. i would reccomend holland lops, and i would assume most mix breed rabbits would have some of this blood in them if the ears lay by the eyes. A good breed would also be a mini rex. they have no guard hairs, so they feel very soft. their ears go up.

Whew, That was alot for my poor finger 

If you have any other quesetions, feel free to e mail me. [email protected]


----------



## tfishlvr (Aug 17, 2004)

I raised many breeds of rabbits for over 7 years, and know alot. First, rabbits should not eat alot of grass, because it can become compacted in their stomachs and may need a punch. Rabbits need to have things to chew on to wear down their teeth, or they will chew on everything. Do not give rabbits regular wooden chunks, as they have not been treated to prevent splinters. A very good thing to get for them is alfalfa cubes. Also, most rabbits would appreciate a salt and mineral lick. A wire pen would be fine, but the bottom cannot be chicken wire. The holes are too small, and a rabbit can break a leg or rip off a toenail unless the wire has small holes. I forgot what grade I use, but make the holes small. Their poo is small enough to slip through the holes. Their poo should also never cling together. if the poo is anything but firm moist balls, it is sick. next, if you are keeping the rabbit outside some of the time to potty, all rabbits can be litterbox trained. If you want them to poo outside, let thei be a hook under the cage to hold a dropping pan, dont let it fall on the ground. rabbit manure is not hot, and can be applied directly to plants and gardens with no fear of burninng the roots. Think of rabbits like cats. There is almost no difference. Almost all cat products ( meds, clippers, collars, milk, etc.) can be used for rabbits. Also, make sure you have a jar of quick stop if you cut the vain in a rabbits toenail. i assume you know how to do that. if you don't, look it up. If you have children, i highly recomend not buying a netherland dwarf. They are very mean. If you arent sure what kind of rabbit it is, they have very short ears for rabbits. i would reccomend holland lops, and i would assume most mix breed rabbits would have some of this blood in them if the ears lay by the eyes. A good breed would also be a mini rex. they have no guard hairs, so they feel very soft. their ears go up.

Whew, That was alot for my poor finger 

If you have any other quesetions, feel free to e mail me. [email protected]


----------

